# Great Amp tech



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I just had to say a good word about one of the best experiences I've had in an amp tech. I recently had my Fender Dual Pro serviced, a full recap and the reverb that 2 other techs could not seem to fix, was repaired.
Greast guy to deal with and after some bad experiences, showed me how a true pro is.
Rich Gowman at amps plus. He works out of Sherwood Music in Kitchener.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Good to know, good techs are hard to find!


----------



## lrocs (Aug 26, 2010)

Rich is a great guy and a really good tech, I got a tremolo pot from him, had no problems paying or recieving it.


----------



## Tyler Savage (Nov 16, 2009)

haven't had anything but fantastic service from Rich. 

I had a terrible experience with SuperFuzz Audio in Toronto (didn't fix anything, took months and repeated calls just to get my amp back), and Rich fixed the problems they didn't.


----------

